

Reality mining and your cell phone - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/12/reality_mining.php

======
sarosh
The actual academic papers from MIT are far more interesting:
<http://reality.media.mit.edu/publications.php>

N. Eagle and A. Pentland (2007), "Eigenbehaviors: Identifying Structure in
Routine", Behavioral Ecology and Sociobiology (in submission).
<http://reality.media.mit.edu/pdfs/eigenbehaviors.pdf>

L. Wang et al. (2007), "Instant Message Clustering Based on Extended Vector
Space Model", Advances in Computation and Intelligence, Springer-Verlag
Lecture Notes in Computer Science 4683, 435-443.
<http://reality.media.mit.edu/pdfs/Wang.pdf>

E. Terzi (2006), "Problems and Algorithms for Sequence Segmentations ", Ph.D.
Thesis, Computer Science, University of Helsinki, 2006.
<http://reality.media.mit.edu/pdfs/Terzi.pdf>

------
danw
The book "Everyware" offeres a great introduction to this topic and the
complex issues surrounding it. I think mobile+attention data startups are
going to be big next year, with FireEagle from yahoo brickhouse one of the
first.

Are any news.ycers working on everyware/ubicomp style startups?

------
edw519
"Even turning the device off, doesn't get you off the hook. It still transmits
a signal, which can be tracked."

Kinda scary. After 2007 was supposed to be 2008. Starting to look more like
1984.

Is this true for all cell phones now?

~~~
omnipath
I've noticed a lot of cellphones nowadays don't do a full power down, like
televisions, for quick bootups. The solution then is to take out the power
source.

